# Raptors are division champions!!



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes!!

With the Raptors victory over the 76ers and the Nets loss to the Bulls, the Toronto Raptors are Atlantic division champions.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

:yay: 

Finally!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeaahhh!!!!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah baby, get out those Champagne bottles!

*Let's Go Raptors!*

:cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

finally a banner will be raised at the ACC!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

:yay: YEAH RAPTORS!  What a fantastic night this has been!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Whoa, didn't see that one coming!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Drink it in, everyone. Enjoy it.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> finally a banner will be raised at the ACC!


Yeaah, Seriously

This Is Juss Tha Begging Ma *****z - 
T DOT.. WHAS GOOD?


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

****ing rights.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

That is awesome.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Im kinda having weird feelings. For me its like they had already won the division like a month or even 2 ago when they pulled away from the nets and Knicks. Its hard to describe. Its like im happy but kind of expected it . very weird but very happy that we will be raisin a banner baby. If someone can come up with the preseason predictions it would be very cool. I think the best someone gave us was 30 wins.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats to the Raps! I think my preseason prediction was like 35 wins or something, I am glad I was wrong


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors are the first Eastern team to clinch their division.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I knew that we'd be in contention for the division title but wouldn't have guessed that we'd run away with it like this. Our improvement ranks with some of the all time greats (not that I even know who these other teams are). I watched the Lakers beat the Sonics tonight and even though Kobe scored 46, I don't believe either team to be better than ours, this year or next year. We're battling every night to secure perhaps THE most important first round matchup. The team that Vince abandoned now looks like a powerhouse. 

Celebration *****es, now show us your ****ies! our young team has played their hearts out and have earned their title and home court (soon enough). and you know that we're built for the playoffs too - leadership, shot-making ability, toughness, etc - I think we've got the goods to make a run. We've been consistently good this year, playing our way to the best playoff seeding in franchise history (knock on wood).

that said, you have to look closely now at the Atlantic division for future development. these teams have all just hit the bottom of the barrel and will be coming for us with a vengeance next season. can you imagine Boston with Greg Oden? Philly with Brandon Wright? 

The Atlantic is going to grow up very quickly but right now, we should all take a moment and bask in the glory of the Raptors' domination of the Atlantic Division. Amen.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Celebration *****es, now show us your ****ies!


:lol: 

YES!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

finally we will have a banner raised up with the cups and leaf players


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Sweet.

I think the divison is the Raps for the taking clear through next year. Boston with Oden doesn't scare me and Philly, NY, NJ will all be too good to get a true impact player in this draft.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris Bosh is my brother from another mother. I love that guy, and from the one Raptors game I saw all season he seems to have played a big part in the Division title championship.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

will the raps win in the first round playoffs against ...

washington ... YES

cleveland .... yes

miami .... maybe

chicago ... no


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Finally we win the division!! i see us winning it next year too.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Yea baby, YEA! :rock:


----------

